# Supplemental Bumble Bee Nest Setups



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

In my limited experience with placing nest boxes, it can be pretty hit and miss. Try a quick search for "Marla Spivak and bumble bees". She has co-authored some how to books on raising bumble bees. Or, Sydney Cameron, more on the research side.


----------

